# Towbar and scooter rack Flash 10



## Lizzie3 (Jun 24, 2013)

I am wanting to fit a towbar and scooter rack to my 2012 Flash 10. It is on a Ford chassis. Has anyone out there fitted one. There appears to be a Factory option on one but where from?


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi Lizzie3

I don't know the specific answer to your question, but if there is a factory-supplied option I'd suggest you talk to the service Manager at Highbridge Caravans. I know it's not exactly on your doorstep in Huddersfield, but a telephone call could be productive in the first instance.

I believe Highbridge is the biggest and longest established Chausson dealer in the country. They are certainly very knowledgeable about the brand.

http://www.highbridgecaravans.co.uk/

Hope you get something sorted out.

Mike


----------

